
Rightscorp Threatens Every ISP in the United States - dmitrygr
https://torrentfreak.com/rightscorp-threatens-every-isp-united-states-160812/
======
cft
Looks like this judge is out to set it right for the poor victims of copyright
theft:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liam_O%27Grady](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liam_O%27Grady)

"O'Grady is the presiding judge in the current extradition proceedings against
Kim Dotcom relating to the Megaupload"

------
simbalion
ISPs have been protected from this sort of prosecution for decades. This is a
sad day.

This will pass in time. It is literally impossible for an ISP to police their
traffic for piracy, especially since the piracy scene is constantly shifting.

Still, you know that ISPs will respond with harsher treatment towards their
customers. So be certain to follow the 3 rules:

1\. Only access trackers using the TOR network. 2\. Force encryption in your
BT client. 3\. Route all traffic through a secure proxy service.

Keep yourselves safe from those evil bastards until sanity returns.

